# Dewalt worm drive, better than the mag77?



## Kerf It (Jul 16, 2011)

Thinking about picking up the DeWalt worm drive(not the hypoid), just looking for some compare/contrast to the tried and true mag77.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Why would you do that:blink::blink: did you read the other thread, the thing was smoking







in no time


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/trying-out-new-dewalt-worm-drive-99898/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] post #26
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/trying-out-new-dewalt-worm-drive-99898/index2/#post1245053


----------



## Kerf It (Jul 16, 2011)

My bad must have over looked it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Kerf It said:


> My bad must have over looked it.


Nice:thumbsup:You've also overlooked the introductions thread:whistling so stop by there and try to prove you're not a spambot:laughing::laughing:WELCOME


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Skil 77 that is nearly 20 years old. Still going....

You'll never know if the DW will outlast it because it will always be 20 years behind the Skil.

The DW may have some nice features, but I can't believe there's even a remote possibility that it's a better saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

last year i saw the dewalt wormdrive, of the models ive used or seen. its easily the worst balanced wormdrive. far none so basically living up to the dewalt name


----------



## WallMonkey (Jan 3, 2010)

I've seen first hand, the Little Yellow and Black Bumble Bee Saw remove fingers, and that's enough for me!

Nothing but SkilSaws for me during the last 20 years!!!


And to open a new can o' worms... 

IMHO- I think that the Bosch Wormdrive (same 15A motor) cuts like a dream. 


Haven't used one for any length of time though.
:001_unsure:


----------



## Kerf It (Jul 16, 2011)

I've worked with both the skil and the bosch, the bosch feels smoother and lighter, but i enjoy the burlyness of the skil. Except every newer mag77 i use seems to have an issue with the foot being out of true. Maybe the OG black skil is the way to go, a bit heavier but i really dont mind.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i had the new skil in my hands last night at a store. nice design but heavy as hell.

ive used the older milwaukee and the rigid. i like the rigid and would like to try the makita hypoid


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I have a Skil 77 that is nearly 20 years old. Still going....
> 
> You'll never know if the DW will outlast it because it will always be 20 years behind the Skil.
> 
> The DW may have some nice features, but I can't believe there's even a remote possibility that it's a better saw.


I replaced my Skil with a Rigid. I love it. I believe for me it was a great purchase and a better saw. So far.....so good.......I have had it for 6 years. It has by far outlasted that Mag77. 

I have been very interested in the DW just because, well I like tools. I kinda just want another saw hanging around. I had no idea till [email protected] posted something that DW came out with a worm drive.

Not trying to take away from your 20 year old saw because I am sure with out a doubt that is an awesome, sturdy, reliable saw. But my Mag77 did not stand the test of time for me.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WallMonkey said:


> I've seen first hand, the Little Yellow and Black Bumble Bee Saw remove fingers, and that's enough for me!
> 
> Nothing but SkilSaws for me during the last 20 years!!!
> 
> ...


Well, Bosch has owned Skil for a good time now. I think all but one of my Skils was manufactured during the Bosch ownership.

I'm not saying anything against the other saw brands. I can only speak from personal experience. I have not had an issue with either of 4 Skil worm drives.

I've used the Makita hypoids when they first hit the market. They (4) have all since died. I've had 2 Black & Decker wormdrives from the 80s. They're both dead. Craftsman wormdrive, dead. I've had the DW hypoid framing saw, dead. The PC left framing saw, dead. 2 different DW sidewinders, dead. Milwaukee WD, dead.

I spent a good deal of money experimenting with other saws, the 4 Skil WDs are the only ones that never let me down.

As i said earlier in the thread, "Go with what you know."


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Well, Bosch has owned Skil for a good time now. I think all but one of my Skils was manufactured during the Bosch ownership.
> 
> I'm not saying anything against the other saw brands. I can only speak from personal experience. I have not had an issue with either of 4 Skil worm drives.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not a truth to this from what I have seen or read on the forums. The new Bosch/Skil saws don't hold a candle to the ones made 15 Years ago that everyone raves about. Skil has essentially become the home owners brand for Bosch, look at the cordless.

I have had a couple of Makita Hypoids and they are the Bee's Knee's for the work I have performed.

The key is that all tools will break, it's just a matter of time and how much money I have made before they do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jiffy said:


> Sorry, not a truth to this from what I have seen or read on the forums. The new Bosch/Skil saws don't hold a candle to the ones made 15 Years ago that everyone raves about.
> .


Well maybe you should stop reading the forums and starting putting the saw through some hard action! I have based my on the hard use I've put it through not reading what others have wrote. I have used the saw to cut roofs for the past 7 years, all the hips and valleys and parts and to rip the facisha 200lf.to400lf every day and half to two and half days. Yes we rip the top edge of the board to the roof angle:whistlingRipping the board off of a hundred and fitty foot of 12 g from a generator takes its toll on any saw and the 13 amp skill is the only saw for me. Oh and the 15 amp saws toast even faster when running off of temp power or a generator because of not enough amps. to the saw:blink: And yes with this hard use the skills toast as well but they seem to last a year and a half or so
Oh and while ripping the board, no dillydally crap. I rip 20-20footers in about 25 min.So I'm plowing through the wood and sometimes the saw is running so hot I have to run the saw with no load just to cool it off. This means that when I walk back down to start another rip I keep the saw running just to cool it off. when working a saw so hard the use of wax is a must, also ripping the board first thing in the morning is nice because it is cool out.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jiffy said:


> *Sorry, not a truth to this from what I have seen or read on the forums. *The new Bosch/Skil saws don't hold a candle to the ones made 15 Years ago that everyone raves about. Skil has essentially become the home owners brand for Bosch,


The Skils made 15 years ago were built by Bosch, but were still made in USA. They went downhill when operations were moved to China, within the last 6 years or so.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's 3 of my 4 saws, showing the progression from Skil to Bosch ownership.

You can't really pick it out in the photo, but one label reads S-B Power Tool Company, meaning Skil-Bosch.

All are made in USA.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A bit of history...

From the 1970s onwards, Skil constructed a network of factories, service centres and sales offices all around the world, its name becoming synonymous with power tools. Emerson Electric acquired Skil Corporation in 1979. In 1996, Skil was sold to Bosch.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skil


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well maybe you should stop reading the forums and starting putting the saw through some hard action! I have based my on the hard use I've put it through not reading what others have wrote. I have used the saw to cut roofs for the past 7 years, all the hips and valleys and parts and to rip the facisha 200lf.to400lf every day and half to two and half days. Yes we rip the top edge of the board to the roof angle:whistlingRipping the board off of a hundred and fitty foot of 12 g from a generator takes its toll on any saw and the 13 amp skill is the only saw for me. Oh and the 15 amp saws toast even faster when running off of temp power or a generator because of not enough amps. to the saw:blink: And yes with this hard use the skills toast as well but they seem to last a year and a half or so
> Oh and while ripping the board, no dillydally crap. I rip 20-20footers in about 25 min.So I'm plowing through the wood and sometimes the saw is running so hot I have to run the saw with no load just to cool it off. This means that when I walk back down to start another rip I keep the saw running just to cool it off. when working a saw so hard the use of wax is a must, also ripping the board first thing in the morning is nice because it is cool out.


I think you missed the point. The newer Skils are made elsewhere and are not the same as the one you keep refering to. You do understand 7 years is a long time in the manufacturing world. When they switched to China many people were not happy with the performance, and that has been a couple of years since they did that.

I've used both Skil and Makita and I have been very pleased with the Makita for a while. 

Tools change too often today to not look at other manufacturers. Just like the Milwaukee Sawzall used to be my go to, but that has changed with the times and buy outs of tool companies.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jiffy said:


> I think you missed the point. The newer Skils are made elsewhere and are not the same as the one you keep refering to. .


None of these are over 5 years old:blink: except the Dewalt


----------

